# A cover for a gas stove top



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

When we entertain there is often a need for more counter space in the kitchen. If we aren't using the cook top, I was think that would be a good place to set stuff ..... but would like some type of solid surface. 

Anyone with suggestions of what I could use ..... diamond plate ?


----------



## FClef (May 5, 2013)

That is electronic ignition yes? I wouldn't cover a standing pilot cook top.

If so, you could cover it with anything really. Just a quick search for "gas stove top covers" brought up a few things.

Here is a site: http://www.cooktopcover.com/


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

FClef said:


> That is electronic ignition yes? I wouldn't cover a standing pilot cook top.
> 
> If so, you could cover it with anything really. Just a quick search for "gas stove top covers" brought up a few things.
> 
> Here is a site: http://www.cooktopcover.com/


I didn't really want to spend my life savings ......


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Anything non-flammable as long as it doesn't completely wrap the grates. I don't think my fiance would go for diamond plate, but maybe a nice piece of brushed stainless.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Take the dimensions to the local metal shop, and have them manufacture a Stainless cover, that goes over the whole cooktop unit, covering the burners & knobs. I would not go with Diamond plate, because it is not going to fit in with what you have, and will be a lot heavier, than a 18ga Stainless cover.

You would only need it with bent ends, that would have a lip at the bottom, where it sits against the counter on the sides & front.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

CitadelBlue said:


> I didn't really want to spend my life savings ......



$140 is life savings:whistling2: Cut a piece of plywood and paint it.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

rjniles said:


> $140 is life savings:whistling2: Cut a piece of plywood and paint it.


Just a figure of speech. Since I have a 36 inch cooktop I was seeing covers in excess of $225.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Go to a store like Home Goods or Bed Bath and Beyond and buy
three 12" cutting boards. Place on top of burners...They'll look nice
and they also come in handy for use as real "cutting boards."


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

If you have small kids or have them over, I wouldn't put anything on there that could catch fire or melt. Some .080 aluminum stock would work, you could round the corners and edges. It will scratch up a bit, depending on how it's treated. You can get it with a baked enamel finish or have it powder coated.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Aluminum stock would be appropriate.


----------

